# ND Elected Officials Voting Record on Firearms Related Issue



## NHbirdhunter (May 26, 2004)

Here is a great site for all you gun owners.

See how your elected officials are conveying your views in Washington.

_I think you will be surprised_

http://www.gunowners.org

*THIS IS AN EXTREMELY INFORMATIVE SITE. SPEND SOME TIME AT IT!!!*


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

NHbh,

Very interesting site. Most here don't CARE. :******: They are Democratic thru and thru and will vote for Dorgan no matter what. Right Ken W?????? oke: How about you MR. Munson?????? We won't have to worry about hunting rights with our gun rights gone :soapbox: Most think automatic weapons are something the other guy owns. Well I am the other guy. I own a Ruger 10/22 and a Beretta 390 st, just got back from shooting sporting clays. Most here want Satrom in. Well I want Dorgan out. If any of you (Eric you out there?) after looking on the above posted site can really vote for Dorgan. You are totaly hypicritical :sniper: Come on boys have at me. I'll be gone till late Sunday night. Fishing in the beautiful island paridise out of the NW Angle in Ontario. Hope I've :******: a few of you gun totin Libs off. Type away I'll be back :toofunny:


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

This is a Bump Up. With a couple of guestions:

1) Why don't the waterfowl hunters support the shooting sports?

2) Do any of you belong to the NRA?

The anti's love it when they can split us up. The old divide and conquer philosify. As being older than most, overweight (my own fault), in poor health. I haven't hunted the last couple of years, but I still enjoy shooting. :sniper: Other than all the rhetorict previously stated (please don't repeat yourself)why should I support Satrom when most of you are supporting Dorgan? uke: The conservation/hunting rights issue to me is closely related to Gun Contol. Join me and I will join you :beer: it's just that simple. :withstupid:  As I stated on another thread 125,000 is a pretty good voting block. I have been a NRA member since 1969. I have been a member of the GFCOWLF since 1970. Two years ago I upped my contibution to a supporting member level of $50 to the WL Fed. I have been on your side for alot longer than most of you are old. :soapbox: Anyone, Anyone?????????????????????????


----------



## magnum3.5 (Sep 19, 2003)

Zogman, Your right, gotta have the horse in front of the cart. NO GUNS NO HUNTING. Magnum


----------



## FACE (Mar 10, 2003)

A lot of companies on this list somewhat surprised me....
the media lists did not.....
http://www.gunowners.org/fs0302.htm


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I think the NRA should work more on marketing to the younger generations. There's too many who are unaware of the seriousness of gun issues.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Zog I think you should take the time and look back at a number of different threads concerning the outdoors and gun ownership. I have never and will never vote for Conrad or Pomeroy. I did vote for Dorgan but cannot any more. Simply because of a host of reasons more critical to wetlands and habitat.

Separation from party ranks can be done at the state level. Look at the score card from the last legislative session. The A's & B's where not one party nor where the F's.

Then factor in those that do not research or investigate positions. They have bought into a sound bite that they like, or they hear a sound bite that is untrue and believe it. Thus is the nature of politics and the voting public.

Satrom deserves looking at simply from his position papers on the outdoors. At the state level one can vote single issue and not hurt themselves to bad in the overall run. One should remember that the balance of power will remain in the Rep hands at least for this next session in 05. This should mean no increases in income tax and a good grip on state government growth. WIth that in mind wouldn't it be prudent to have a friend to the outdoors-men and women and children of this state setting policy for the G&F instead of what has happened recently.

Keep in mind that tow of the biggest promoters of G/O in this state are Republicans. Two of the biggest opponents to G/O are also Rep. So go after the stooges in Washington but do not try and turn the state issues into party line voting please.

Rep or Dem in the Gov office in Bismarck will not affect our gun rights. The same cannot be said for the Presidency of the US.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Thank you Ron G. :thumb: Now where is Dick, Eric and Ken????? oke:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Sorry...not ignoring you Zogman...

If you have gone through all of those...tell me how our Democrats sided on them.

Aren't all 3 of them members of some kind of sportmans caucus?


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Ken I have for the most part looked at the issue of the Farm Bills that the stooges have help craft. To continue to pay farmers to drain wetlands with an increase in the subsidy and the inclusion of these acres into Fed Crop insurance is enough for me to never ever ever vote for anyone of them again. Plain and simple!

On the issues of guns, they followed in step with the amendments that gutted the legislation for liability protection for gun makers. Remember old Dashle was a sponsor on this bill and he rolled also.

Then go back and look at all the other times they have voted against gun owners and you will see that this is not a false statement.

Now we have the ethanol issue back on the forefront with the high gas prices. They have over and over voted against reasonable idea;s that would have allowed for pipelines and other projects that would have allowed for the movement of oil and NG to other parts of the country. The end result is that even though we have abundant gas supplies in ND the market rate on that gas affects my heating and cooling bills just the same.

To me t is not about party lines with these jokers but the devastation they have helped to be laid to the PPR's wetlands. I feel the same toward many others in Wash. Sen and Reps from both parties.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

When you elect a Democrat or Republican at any level you hurt the whole other party, I wonder how sincere Satrom is, Clinton said a lot of centrist stuff that he really didn't intend to do just because he was politcally savy and saw a weak spot in his opponent, (which is ok its just smart politics, I'm not faulting Clinton for it so don't lets go there). My real point is Dornan and all the Dems have a real bad record with the gun issues across the board. And is Satrom just doing the Clinton smart politicing?


----------

